# KEHOE



## Midway

What happened to KEHOE they are my favorite dovetail


> ?


----------



## Hinge

I think they went out of business. I have one of their jigs also.


----------



## rustynails

I have one and love it. They are a great jig.


----------



## Midway

I made a jig to cut a slot in the corner and install a pin.
I am the only person to do this. (that i know of)
click on pic. by midway


----------



## rustynails

Midway I would love to learn more about the jig; and how you made it and how it works. Do you have any pictures of the jig and how to use it?

Thanks


----------

